# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکلی که داره منو از عرش به فرش میکشونه

## MOZHGANI

بچه ها واقعاااااا مشکل بزرگی دارم..هیچ جایی واسه درس خوندن ندارم..خونمون ۴۰ متر زیربناشه یعنی یدونه اتاق خواب داریم که بشه توش درس خوند که ۹ متره با کلی وسایل داخلش..اصلا با این اندازه شم کار ندارما ولی بدیش اینه این اتاق واسه همه هست و هزار بار رفت و امد میشه توش و هی منو صدا میزنن بیا اینکار رو کن و..یا اگه کارم نداشته باشن میان تو اتاق و کلا منو از درس میزنن..بخدا کلافه شدم..میخواستم برم کتابخونه ولی من ساعت ۳ بعد ازظهر از مدرسه برمیگردم و کتابخونه تا ساعت ۵ یا ۶ باز هستش و عملا هیچی نمیشه تو دوساعت خوند..هیچ فامیلی هم نیست که بخوام برم خونشون..اگه پسر بودم حتی تو خیابون هم درس میخوندم ولی..من دانش اموز شاگرد اول مدرسه نمونه دولتی بودم..تو ازمونا جزو نفرات اول بودم اما حالا دارم تو همه چیز افت میکنم..همه میگن بهونه میاری ولی بخدا بهونه نیس..میدونم نبتید قسم بخورم ولی چون از خودم مطمئنم که میگم بهونه نمیارم..باورتون نمیشه خیلی انگیره درس خوندن دارم ولی تا شروع میکنم نمیذارن  درس بخونم و هرچی بهشون میگم بذارین درس بخونم چندماه دیگه که کنکورمو دادم مطمئنم ننتیجه خوبی میارم و کلا وضع زندگیمونو عوض میکنم ولی میگن تو اگه بخوای هر شغلی داشته باشی واسه خودت داری و درس خوندنت هیچ سودی واسه ما نداره!!!فکر کنین از این جمله بدتر چی میتونه باشه که بهت بگن..
نمیخوام از خودم تعریف کنم ولی میدونم طبق نتایج ازمونا که ترازم رو شش هزاره میتونم حداقل یه رشته خوب قبول شم اما الان دو هفته س با این وضعیت نتونستم درس بخونم..اونا هم میگن ول کن درسو..مدیر مدرسه هم یه خبری نمیگیری که بگه خانم فلانی تو که همیشه از بیست نمره بیست بود چرا الان یک از ده میگیری یا تو که ترازت شش هزار و خورده ای بود چرا الان ۴۰۰۰ میشی..میدونم شما کاری نمیتونین بگنین وای واقعا نیاز بود اینا رو به یکی که واقعا به حرفام گوش کنه و علیه م گارد نگیره بگم..واقعا یعنی باید درسو ول کنم؟؟ لعنت به هرچی بی عدالتی اموزشیه

----------


## jhasani

سلام خواهرم

جسارتا خانواده تون چند نفره هست؟
من چند تا سوال دارم که احساس میکنم کمی خصوصی باشه(در مورد والدین، مالی و ...)، توی خصوصی براتون ارسال میکنم، اگه تمایل داشتید پاسخ بدید تا بتونم دقیق تر راهنمایی تون کنم.

خیلی خوبه که مشکلتون رو اولا مطرح کردید(چون بعضی ها اصلا دنبال مشورت گرفتن نیستن) و ثانیا "به موقع" مطرح کردید(الان واقعا زمان خیلی مناسبی تا کنکور باقی هست و میتونید ان شاالله نتیجه ی خوبی بگیرید.)

----------


## khate

خیلی ناراحت شدم برات چون خودم قبلا همین مشگلو  داشتم  ب حرف خانوادت گوش نده ینی چی درسو ول کن؟تو وقتی قبول بشی اونا از حرفاشون پشیمون میشن اول اینک کسی نباید از تو کار بخواد ک صدات میزنن فوقشم  صدات زدن نرو چن بار ک صدات بزنن برا کار کردن نری  دیگه صدات نمیزنن  ...اگ شلوغی ادیتت  میکنه هنذفری بزار تو گوشت و یه شال بپوش بیارش جلو سرت جوریک  فقط دیدت ب کتاب باشه  و رفت و امدارو نبینی من قبلا ک همینو مشگلو داشتم اینکار و میکردم

----------


## MH.FA2343

واقعا ناراحت و عصبانی شدم!

----------


## maryam13

> بچه ها واقعاااااا مشکل بزرگی دارم..هیچ جایی واسه درس خوندن ندارم..خونمون ۴۰ متر زیربناشه یعنی یدونه اتاق خواب داریم که بشه توش درس خوند که ۹ متره با کلی وسایل داخلش..اصلا با این اندازه شم کار ندارما ولی بدیش اینه این اتاق واسه همه هست و هزار بار رفت و امد میشه توش و هی منو صدا میزنن بیا اینکار رو کن و..یا اگه کارم نداشته باشن میان تو اتاق و کلا منو از درس میزنن..بخدا کلافه شدم..میخواستم برم کتابخونه ولی من ساعت ۳ بعد ازظهر از مدرسه برمیگردم و کتابخونه تا ساعت ۵ یا ۶ باز هستش و عملا هیچی نمیشه تو دوساعت خوند..هیچ فامیلی هم نیست که بخوام برم خونشون..اگه پسر بودم حتی تو خیابون هم درس میخوندم ولی..من دانش اموز شاگرد اول مدرسه نمونه دولتی بودم..تو ازمونا جزو نفرات اول بودم اما حالا دارم تو همه چیز افت میکنم..همه میگن بهونه میاری ولی بخدا بهونه نیس..میدونم نبتید قسم بخورم ولی چون از خودم مطمئنم که میگم بهونه نمیارم..باورتون نمیشه خیلی انگیره درس خوندن دارم ولی تا شروع میکنم نمیذارن  درس بخونم و هرچی بهشون میگم بذارین درس بخونم چندماه دیگه که کنکورمو دادم مطمئنم ننتیجه خوبی میارم و کلا وضع زندگیمونو عوض میکنم ولی میگن تو اگه بخوای هر شغلی داشته باشی واسه خودت داری و درس خوندنت هیچ سودی واسه ما نداره!!!فکر کنین از این جمله بدتر چی میتونه باشه که بهت بگن..
> نمیخوام از خودم تعریف کنم ولی میدونم طبق نتایج ازمونا که ترازم رو شش هزاره میتونم حداقل یه رشته خوب قبول شم اما الان دو هفته س با این وضعیت نتونستم درس بخونم..اونا هم میگن ول کن درسو..مدیر مدرسه هم یه خبری نمیگیری که بگه خانم فلانی تو که همیشه از بیست نمره بیست بود چرا الان یک از ده میگیری یا تو که ترازت شش هزار و خورده ای بود چرا الان ۴۰۰۰ میشی..میدونم شما کاری نمیتونین بگنین وای واقعا نیاز بود اینا رو به یکی که واقعا به حرفام گوش کنه و علیه م گارد نگیره بگم..واقعا یعنی باید درسو ول کنم؟؟ لعنت به هرچی بی عدالتی اموزشیه


یا تا دیر وقت بیدار بمون حداقل تا وقتی اونا خوابن یه چن ساعتی بخونی یا خیلی زود بیدار شو الان بچه های همین انجمن  یا تاصبح بیدارن یا صبحا 4بیدار میشن- دیگه خودت انتخاب کن البته با مشکل شما شبا بیدار بمونی بهتره چون خودت میگی امکان کتاب خونه رفتن هم نداری

----------


## khate

> یا تا دیر وقت بیدار بمون حداقل تا وقتی اونا خوابن یه چن ساعتی بخونی یا خیلی زود بیدار شو الان بچه های همین انجمن  یا تاصبح بیدارن یا صبحا 4بیدار میشن



منم خاستم همینو پیشنهاد بدم بهش ولی مشگل اینجاس  دانش اموزه  و شاید صبح  بخاد بره  مدرسه چطور شبو  بیدار بمونه تنها راهش اینه خودشو با شرایط وقف بده  واقعا چرا اینک ای نقد درسش خوبه اینجور باهاش رفتار میشه بعد بعضی خانوادها  میلیونی پول میریرن  پا بچه هاشون ک درس بخونن  آخرم هیچ!

----------


## maryam13

> منم خاستم همینو پیشنهاد بدم بهش ولی مشگل اینجاس  دانش اموزه  و شاید صبح  بخاد بره  مدرسه چطور شبو  بیدار بمونه تنها راهش اینه خودشو با شرایط وقف بده  واقعا چرا اینک ای نقد درسش خوبه اینجور باهاش رفتار میشه بعد بعضی خانوادها  میلیونی پول میریرن  پا بچه هاشون ک درس بخونن  آخرم هیچ!


اره دیگه چاره ای نیست  خب  چیکار کنه بنده خدا کاری هم از دست کسی ساخته نیست اگه میشد میگفتم بیا پیش خودم درس بخون -البته میتونه با قلم چی هم در میان بذاره شاید اونا راه حل بهتری دادند ....

----------


## MOZHGANI

من اگه پشت کنکور بودم میتونستم کلا شبا درس بخونم ولی ساعت شش باید برم مدرسه..

----------


## MOZHGANI

> اره دیگه چاره ای نیست  خب  چیکار کنه بنده خدا کاری هم از دست کسی ساخته نیست اگه میشد میگفتم بیا پیش خودم درس بخون -البته میتونه با قلم چی هم در میان بذاره شاید اونا راه حل بهتری دادند ....


خیلی ممنون...نمیدونم چرا همه درها به روم بسته شده

----------


## maryam13

> من اگه پشت کنکور بودم میتونستم کلا شبا درس بخونم ولی ساعت شش باید برم مدرسه..


غیبت کن- بخدا اگه رتبت خراب بشه مدرسه خیالش نیست -دیگه خودتو با شرایط وفق بده اولا خدا رو شکر انگیزه داری برا خوندن این چند ماهو شب بیداری بکش تا عید بعد اون هم اکثر مدارس دیگه کلاسی ندارن به اون صورت و طول روزا هم بلند تر میشه حداقل میتونی بری کتاب خونه

----------


## MOZHGANI

> اره دیگه چاره ای نیست  خب  چیکار کنه بنده خدا کاری هم از دست کسی ساخته نیست اگه میشد میگفتم بیا پیش خودم درس بخون -البته میتونه با قلم چی هم در میان بذاره شاید اونا راه حل بهتری دادند ....


رفتم قلم چی..مدیر حوزه گفت دانش اموز داشتیم بین دوتا کابینت درس خونده اونوقت توداری بهونی میاری..واقعا نمیدونم در جوابش چی بگم..یعنی دیگه داره حالم بد میشه از بس که میگن بهونه بهونه بهونه میاری..بابا من تا دو روز پیش اصلا کتابکار زیست دوازدهم نداشتم اما هیچ وقت گله نکردم یا بهونه نیاوردم چون کتابکار ندارم باید زیست رو تو ازمون نزنم و معلمون تعجب میکرد چجوری تا الان جلو اومدی اونوقت اینا هی میگن بهونه میاری والا موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## maryam13

> رفتم قلم چی..مدیر حوزه گفت دانش اموز داشتیم بین دوتا کابینت درس خونده اونوقت توداری بهونی میاری..واقعا نمیدونم در جوابش چی بگم..یعنی دیگه داره حالم بد میشه از بس که میگن بهونه بهونه بهونه میاری..بابا من تا دو روز پیش اصلا کتابکار زیست دوازدهم نداشتم اما هیچ وقت گله نکردم یا بهونه نیاوردم چون کتابکار ندارم باید زیست رو تو ازمون نزنم و معلمون تعجب میکرد چجوری تا الان جلو اومدی اونوقت اینا هی میگن بهونه میاری والا موندم چیکار کنم


یه زیر پله ای -انباری و ... چیزی نداره خونتون؟ فک کنم چاره ای شب بیداری نیست

----------


## MOZHGANI

> غیبت کن- بخدا اگه رتبت خراب بشه مدرسه خیالش نیست -دیگه خودتو با شرایط وفق بده اولا خدا رو شکر انگیزه داری برا خوندن این چند ماهو شب بیداری بکش تا عید بعد اون هم اکثر مدارس دیگه کلاسی ندارن به اون صورت و طول روزا هم بلند تر میشه حداقل میتونی بری کتاب خونه


باید خودمو با شرایط وفق بدم..اما واقعا سخته..اما اینو هم میدونم هیشکی کاری نمیتونه برام کنه از مدیر و معلم و..باید خودم یا ادامه بدم یا یکی بشم مثل خودشون تحصیل نکرده(خانوادمو میگم)

----------


## MOZHGANI

> یه زیر پله ای -انباری و ... چیزی نداره خونتون؟ فک کنم چاره ای شب بیداری نیست


نه متاسفانه...باورتون نمیشه من در حسرت یه انباری ام که اونم نیست

----------


## maryam13

> باید خودمو با شرایط وفق بدم..اما واقعا سخته..اما اینو هم میدونم هیشکی کاری نمیتونه برام کنه از مدیر و معلم و..باید خودم یا ادامه بدم یا یکی بشم مثل خودشون تحصیل نکرده(خانوادمو میگم)


 هیچ وقت تسلیم نشو شبا بیدار بمون برا خودت این 4ماهو بعد هم میتونی بری کتاب خونه چون چاره ای نیست تمام تلاشتو انجام بده

----------


## khate

> باید خودمو با شرایط وفق بدم..اما واقعا سخته..اما اینو هم میدونم هیشکی کاری نمیتونه برام کنه از مدیر و معلم و..باید خودم یا ادامه بدم یا یکی بشم مثل خودشون تحصیل نکرده(خانوادمو میگم)



من سر امتحان نهاییا  یادمه امتحان  دین و زندگی بود کلی هم مهمون داشتیم رفتم تو حموم خوندم اخرم20گرفتم گوشامم گرفته بودم فقط میخوندم اونشبو  یادم نمیره هیچوقت

----------


## MOZHGANI

> هیچ وقت تسلیم نشو شبا بیدار بمون برا خودت این 4ماهو بعد هم میتونی بری کتاب خونه چون چاره ای نیست تمام تلاشتو انجام بده


سعی مو میکنم..خیلی ممنونم

----------


## MOZHGANI

> من سر امتحان نهاییا  یادمه امتحان  دین و زندگی بود کلی هم مهمون داشتیم رفتم تو حموم خوندم اخرم20گرفتم گوشامم گرفته بودم فقط میخوندم اونشبو  یادم نمیره هیچوقت


میدونین چیه من تا یه هفته هم میرم تو حموم ولی بحث یک شب امتحان یا یک هفته نیست بحث ۴ ماهه..اما شاید همینکارو کنم فوقش تو حموم یه تک شعله ای چیزی که گرم کنه میبرم..شاید جواب داد

----------


## maryam13

> سعی مو میکنم..خیلی ممنونم


اره خدارو شکر که سالم هستی و انگیزه داری که میتونی موفق شی پس تمرکزت رو بالا ببر برا اینکه محو درس بشی اگه کسی داد هم زد متوجه نمیشی  با تمام قدرت ادامه بده این مشکل رو اکثر ایرانی ها دارن چون همش رفت و امد فامیلی و....و حتی کسایی که خونشون خوبه و اتاق جدا دارن هم تا دیر وقت بیدارن چون کنکور سخته

----------


## MOZHGANI

> اره خدارو شکر که سالم هستی و انگیزه داری که میتونی موفق شی پس تمرکزت رو بالا ببر برا اینکه محو درس بشی اگه کسی داد هم زد متوجه نمیشی  با تمام قدرت ادامه بده این مشکل رو اکثر ایرانی ها دارن چون همش رفت و امد فامیلی و....و حتی کسایی که خونشون خوبه و اتاق جدا دارن هم تا دیر وقت بیدارن چون کنکور سخته


درسته..این قضیه حموم هم به نظرم خوب بیاد همبنکارو میکنم..مرسی مریم جان بابت راهنمایی هات

----------


## khate

> میدونین چیه من تا یه هفته هم میرم تو حموم ولی بحث یک شب امتحان یا یک هفته نیست بحث ۴ ماهه..اما شاید همینکارو کنم فوقش تو حموم یه تک شعله ای چیزی که گرم کنه میبرم..شاید جواب داد


تو بگو 4ماه نه یک سال اصن !تو وقتی میخایی درس بخونی مجبوری همین کارو کنی اولش ی کم اذیت میشی ولی بعد عادت میکنی

----------


## Ehaam

من خودم همین مشکل ترو داشتم و حتی بدتر!دلو زدم به دریا و به یکی از فامیلامون که خونشون نزدیک خونمون بود و خونشون زیر زمین داشت گفتم موضوعو اونم مرد خوبی بود گفت تا هر موقع خواستی میتونی تو زیر زمین درس بخونی.خلاصه تمیزش کردم و الان از ده تا پانسیون بهتر شده :Yahoo (106): تو هم میتونی اینکارو بکنی.خلاصه هر کاری کردی بکن ولی تسلیم نشو

----------


## MOZHGANI

> تو بگو 4ماه نه یک سال اصن !تو وقتی میخایی درس بخونی مجبوری همین کارو کنی اولش ی کم اذیت میشی ولی بعد عادت میکنی


بله حق با شماست..

----------


## MOZHGANI

> من خودم همین مشکل ترو داشتم و حتی بدتر!دلو زدم به دریا و به یکی از فامیلامون که خونشون نزدیک خونمون بود و خونشون زیر زمین داشت گفتم موضوعو اونم مرد خوبی بود گفت تا هر موقع خواستی میتونی تو زیر زمین درس بخونی.خلاصه تمیزش کردم و الان از ده تا پانسیون بهتر شدهتو هم میتونی اینکارو بکنی.خلاصه هر کاری کردی بکن ولی تسلیم نشو


میگم دیگه واقعا تو انباری درس خوندن خودش یه ارزوعه واسم..همین که یه جایی باشه کسی بهم کار نداشته باشه و فقط بشینم درس بخونم..که متاسفانه نیست ولی نمیشه همینجوریم دست رو دست بذارم و کاری نکنم..بلاخره باید درست شه

----------


## Saeed744

۵


> بچه ها واقعاااااا مشکل بزرگی دارم..هیچ جایی واسه درس خوندن ندارم..خونمون ۴۰ متر زیربناشه یعنی یدونه اتاق خواب داریم که بشه توش درس خوند که ۹ متره با کلی وسایل داخلش..اصلا با این اندازه شم کار ندارما ولی بدیش اینه این اتاق واسه همه هست و هزار بار رفت و امد میشه توش و هی منو صدا میزنن بیا اینکار رو کن و..یا اگه کارم نداشته باشن میان تو اتاق و کلا منو از درس میزنن..بخدا کلافه شدم..میخواستم برم کتابخونه ولی من ساعت ۳ بعد ازظهر از مدرسه برمیگردم و کتابخونه تا ساعت ۵ یا ۶ باز هستش و عملا هیچی نمیشه تو دوساعت خوند..هیچ فامیلی هم نیست که بخوام برم خونشون..اگه پسر بودم حتی تو خیابون هم درس میخوندم ولی..من دانش اموز شاگرد اول مدرسه نمونه دولتی بودم..تو ازمونا جزو نفرات اول بودم اما حالا دارم تو همه چیز افت میکنم..همه میگن بهونه میاری ولی بخدا بهونه نیس..میدونم نبتید قسم بخورم ولی چون از خودم مطمئنم که میگم بهونه نمیارم..باورتون نمیشه خیلی انگیره درس خوندن دارم ولی تا شروع میکنم نمیذارن  درس بخونم و هرچی بهشون میگم بذارین درس بخونم چندماه دیگه که کنکورمو دادم مطمئنم ننتیجه خوبی میارم و کلا وضع زندگیمونو عوض میکنم ولی میگن تو اگه بخوای هر شغلی داشته باشی واسه خودت داری و درس خوندنت هیچ سودی واسه ما نداره!!!فکر کنین از این جمله بدتر چی میتونه باشه که بهت بگن..
> نمیخوام از خودم تعریف کنم ولی میدونم طبق نتایج ازمونا که ترازم رو شش هزاره میتونم حداقل یه رشته خوب قبول شم اما الان دو هفته س با این وضعیت نتونستم درس بخونم..اونا هم میگن ول کن درسو..مدیر مدرسه هم یه خبری نمیگیری که بگه خانم فلانی تو که همیشه از بیست نمره بیست بود چرا الان یک از ده میگیری یا تو که ترازت شش هزار و خورده ای بود چرا الان ۴۰۰۰ میشی..میدونم شما کاری نمیتونین بگنین وای واقعا نیاز بود اینا رو به یکی که واقعا به حرفام گوش کنه و علیه م گارد نگیره بگم..واقعا یعنی باید درسو ول کنم؟؟ لعنت به هرچی بی عدالتی اموزشیه


واقعا ناراحت شدم
نمیتونی پانسیونی یا خوابگاه خودگردان بری؟بنطرم هرشهری شد برو البته دختری یکم اوصاع فرق میکنه
 بهرحال این کنکور آیندته

----------


## MOZHGANI

> ۵
> واقعا ناراحت شدم
> نمیتونی پانسیونی یا خوابگاه خودگردان بری؟بنطرم هرشهری شد برو البته دختری یکم اوصاع فرق میکنه
>  بهرحال این کنکور آیندته


متاسفانه شهرمون هم کوچیکه و چه میدونم این پانسیون و.. رو نداره..ولی شهرهای اطراف هستن که داره..حتی خوابگاه هم داره..ولی مدرسه م رو چیکار کنم..فکر نکنم اجازه بدن تغییر بدن مدرسه مو..

----------


## faezeh_r

تا الان چجوری میخوندی؟
از این به بعدم با هر سختی که هست ادامه بده 
سال بعد شرایط بهتر از الان نمیشه
از هر تایمی که میتونی استفاده کن
امیدوارم به نتیجه‌ی دلخواهت برسی❤

----------


## vivabarca

هرکی بهتون گفت بهونه میارید تحویلش نگیرید مشکل شما واقعا مشکله!
از این کتابخونه های خصوصی نمیتونید برید؟هزینه یک سالش شاید نزدیک ۱۰۰ ۲۰۰ بشه ولی میارزه
تا ساعت بیشتری هم بازن(توشهرما تا ۱۰ ۱۱ بازن)

----------


## MOZHGANI

> تا الان چجوری میخوندی؟
> از این به بعدم با هر سختی که هست ادامه بده 
> سال بعد شرایط بهتر از الان نمیشه
> از هر تایمی که میتونی استفاده کن
> امیدوارم به نتیجه‌ی دلخواهت برسی❤


تابستونو کلا درس خوندم تو کتابخونه..از اول مهر تا بیست روز تونستم تحمل کنم گفتم حتما درس میشه اما فقط مهر رو تونستم درس بخونم از اون به بعد فقط خودمو گول میزدم ساعت مطالعهم از ۱۲ ساعت رسید به ۳ ساعت و شایدم کمتر..دیگه این اخریا گفتم وقتی بقیه واسشون مهم نیس چرا من خودمو به اب و اتیش بزنم که درست شه..واقعا تحملش سخت بود..اما حالا میبینم هیچی گیرم نیومد بدتر دوماه مهم رو ازدست دادم..از برنامه ازمون عقب افتادم و همه چی داغون شد..

----------


## MOZHGANI

> هرکی بهتون گفت بهونه میارید تحویلش نگیرید مشکل شما واقعا مشکله!
> از این کتابخونه های خصوصی نمیتونید برید؟هزینه یک سالش شاید نزدیک ۱۰۰ ۲۰۰ بشه ولی میارزه
> تا ساعت بیشتری هم بازن(توشهرما تا ۱۰ ۱۱ بازن)


شهر ما اصلا شهر نیس!!!یدونه کتابخونه داره..خصوصی که کلا نداره

----------


## Saeed744

> متاسفانه شهرمون هم کوچیکه و چه میدونم این پانسیون و.. رو نداره..ولی شهرهای اطراف هستن که داره..حتی خوابگاه هم داره..ولی مدرسه م رو چیکار کنم..فکر نکنم اجازه بدن تغییر بدن مدرسه مو..


اگه واقعا انقدر شرایط سخته مدرسه ول کن شهریور سال بعد امتحانارو بده البته اگه بشه
چون ادم درس خونی هستی میگم هرجوری شده بخون واقعا حیفه امسال ازدست بدی سال بعد هم شرایط بدترمیشه خانواده هم هی میگن یه سال خوندی چی شد اخرش درسو ول کن

----------


## Gladiolus

توی اون اتاقی که میگی پشت به در بشین که رفت و امدا رو نبینی 
بعد یه دونه از این گوش گیرا هم بگیر 
میتونی از دیجی کالا بگیری قیمتشم پایینه 
فکر کنم کمکت کنه

----------


## MOZHGANI

> اگه واقعا انقدر شرایط سخته مدرسه ول کن شهریور سال بعد امتحانارو بده البته اگه بشه
> چون ادم درس خونی هستی میگم هرجوری شده بخون واقعا حیفه امسال ازدست بدی سال بعد هم شرایط بدترمیشه خانواده هم هی میگن یه سال خوندی چی شد اخرش درسو ول کن


من حتی یه روز هم مدرسه رو غیبت نکردم..امسال نهایی هم داریم فکر کنم نشه نرم مدرسه..واقعا گریم میگیره اینهمه خوندم اخرش بیام بشینم تو خونه و هیچی به هیچی..مثلا ارزوم پزشکی بود..خوابشو باید ببینم ..دیگه واقعا فهمیدم حتی کنکور هم که دم از عدالت میزنه فقط واسه یه عده خاصه

----------


## vivabarca

> شهر ما اصلا شهر نیس!!!یدونه کتابخونه داره..خصوصی که کلا نداره


ای بابا...امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شه...به جاهایی که کمی غیر رایج هست هم فکرکنید...مثلا کمدی ندارید که بشه یکم وسایلشو خالی کرد و توش جاشد؟حداقل سروصدا کمتر میاد...با یه نوری چیزی روشنش کنید...با مثلا ورودی خونتون(پشت در هال)جایی که کفشاتون هست نمیتونید بشینید؟حالا هواسرده ولی میشه لباس پوشید...

----------


## MOZHGANI

> توی اون اتاقی که میگی پشت به در بشین که رفت و امدا رو نبینی 
> بعد یه دونه از این گوش گیرا هم بگیر 
> میتونی از دیجی کالا بگیری قیمتشم پایینه 
> فکر کنم کمکت کنه


من با اونا کار ندارم..اونا میان پیشم!!!یعنی شده از سر کتاب منو بلند میکنن واسه انجام کاراشون..

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MOZHGANI


بچه ها واقعاااااا مشکل بزرگی دارم..هیچ جایی واسه درس خوندن ندارم..خونمون ۴۰ متر زیربناشه یعنی یدونه اتاق خواب داریم که بشه توش درس خوند که ۹ متره با کلی وسایل داخلش..اصلا با این اندازه شم کار ندارما ولی بدیش اینه این اتاق واسه همه هست و هزار بار رفت و امد میشه توش و هی منو صدا میزنن بیا اینکار رو کن و..یا اگه کارم نداشته باشن میان تو اتاق و کلا منو از درس میزنن..بخدا کلافه شدم..میخواستم برم کتابخونه ولی من ساعت ۳ بعد ازظهر از مدرسه برمیگردم و کتابخونه تا ساعت ۵ یا ۶ باز هستش و عملا هیچی نمیشه تو دوساعت خوند..هیچ فامیلی هم نیست که بخوام برم خونشون..اگه پسر بودم حتی تو خیابون هم درس میخوندم ولی..من دانش اموز شاگرد اول مدرسه نمونه دولتی بودم..تو ازمونا جزو نفرات اول بودم اما حالا دارم تو همه چیز افت میکنم..همه میگن بهونه میاری ولی بخدا بهونه نیس..میدونم نبتید قسم بخورم ولی چون از خودم مطمئنم که میگم بهونه نمیارم..باورتون نمیشه خیلی انگیره درس خوندن دارم ولی تا شروع میکنم نمیذارن  درس بخونم و هرچی بهشون میگم بذارین درس بخونم چندماه دیگه که کنکورمو دادم مطمئنم ننتیجه خوبی میارم و کلا وضع زندگیمونو عوض میکنم ولی میگن تو اگه بخوای هر شغلی داشته باشی واسه خودت داری و درس خوندنت هیچ سودی واسه ما نداره!!!فکر کنین از این جمله بدتر چی میتونه باشه که بهت بگن..
نمیخوام از خودم تعریف کنم ولی میدونم طبق نتایج ازمونا که ترازم رو شش هزاره میتونم حداقل یه رشته خوب قبول شم اما الان دو هفته س با این وضعیت نتونستم درس بخونم..اونا هم میگن ول کن درسو..مدیر مدرسه هم یه خبری نمیگیری که بگه خانم فلانی تو که همیشه از بیست نمره بیست بود چرا الان یک از ده میگیری یا تو که ترازت شش هزار و خورده ای بود چرا الان ۴۰۰۰ میشی..میدونم شما کاری نمیتونین بگنین وای واقعا نیاز بود اینا رو به یکی که واقعا به حرفام گوش کنه و علیه م گارد نگیره بگم..واقعا یعنی باید درسو ول کنم؟؟ لعنت به هرچی بی عدالتی اموزشیه



سلام . تنها پیشنهادی که به ذهنم میرسه اینه که از یک گوش گیر استفاده کنی... 
برای رهایی از سر و صدا ._

----------


## MOZHGANI

تنها جایی که هست اینه که برم تو حیاط درس بخونم..یا تو حموم که اونم تو حیاطه

----------


## Saeed744

> تنها جایی که هست اینه که برم تو حیاط درس بخونم..یا تو حموم که اونم تو حیاطه


خوبه دیگه
خانواده  پیش یه مشاور ببر  هرجوری شده تا شرایطت درک کنن
بهرحال امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## MOZHGANI

دوستان از همه تون ممنونم..راستش واقعا ازتون توقع کمک نداشتم اخه وقتی خودم نمیتونم راه حلی پیدا کنم نباید از شما توقع داشت بتونین کمکم کنین
ولی با این حال بازم مرسی بابت راهنمایی هاتون..اگه واقعا شرایط درس خوندنتون جوره و امکانات دارین به نظرم حداقل شما خوب استفاده کنین و با چیزایی که میخواین برسین و قدر داشته هاتون دو واقعا بدونین
شاید دلیل دیگه ای هم که من این مشکلم رو گفتم این باشه که ببینین بعضی ها دارن چجوری درس میخونن و حتی بدترازمن هم هست فقط تو رو خدا بخونین..بخونین..بخونین
مرسی از همتون

----------


## Mohamad_R

سلام میتونم بگم کدوم شهری ؟؟؟ البته اگه خواستی جواب بده . 

در ضمن اگه میتونی یه جوری خانواده رو قانع کن . نمیدونم بگو( که با این وضع مالی و اجتماعی فکر میکنین چند سال بعد برای یه دختر بدون تحصیل و مدرک شرایط زندگی و ازدواج مهیا باشه ؟؟
(اینو واقعا میگم همین وضع پیش بره . هم میگن پسرتون چیکارس هم میگن دختر تون چیکارس ؟)

یه فامیل درجه یک مثل مادر یزرگ اینا یا حتی یه قوم و خویش نداری که بهشون رو بندازی ؟ اخه بابا میدونم چاره نیست برات  . اما فکر میکنینی 4 ماه بی خوابی راحته ؟ یا 4 ماه تو حموم خوندن ؟ نمیخوام تو ذوقت بزنم اما رسما تا کنکور سرویس میشی .  اگه بخوایی بی خوابی بکشی با شب زنده داری . 




و این رو بدون این یه قانون نیست که همه بگن یه کار اشتباهه پس حتما اشتباهه . ( شما راهو درست انتخاب کردی دوروبریات توانایی درکش رو ندارن به شما چه )

----------


## MOZHGANI

> سلام میتونم بگم کدوم شهری ؟؟؟ البته اگه خواستی جواب بده . 
> 
> در ضمن اگه میتونی یه جوری خانواده رو قانع کن . نمیدونم بگو( که با این وضع مالی و اجتماعی فکر میکنین چند سال بعد برای یه دختر بدون تحصیل و مدرک شرایط زندگی و ازدواج مهیا باشه ؟؟
> (اینو واقعا میگم همین وضع پیش بره . هم میگن پسرتون چیکارس هم میگن دختر تون چیکارس ؟)
> 
> یه فامیل درجه یک مثل مادر یزرگ اینا یا حتی یه قوم و خویش نداری که بهشون رو بندازی ؟ اخه بابا میدونم چاره نیست برات  . اما فکر میکنینی 4 ماه بی خوابی راحته ؟ یا 4 ماه تو حموم خوندن ؟ نمیخوام تو ذوقت بزنم اما رسما تا کنکور سرویس میشی .  اگه بخوایی بی خوابی بکشی با شب زنده داری . 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من استان گلستان(گرگان) هستم..شهرستان کلاله(شهر مجاور گنبد کاووس که فکر کنم اینو بدونین کجاس)

مادربزرگم این طرفا نیست و تو یک روستا زندگی میکنه.. فامیل جز دو سه تا بیشتر اطرافمون نیس که بری خونشون یه جوری رفتار میکنن نری بهتره..میگن خونه ما هم شلوغه وگرنه میگفتیم بیای و..

قضیه حموم هم میدونم نمیشه..اخه کار یه شب دو شب نیس..واقعاا خدا باید به دادم برسه

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.ناراحت نشی اینو میگم،چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه بری پشت بوم.اگه مشکلی نداری.یعنی خانه های دیگه روی خانه شما اشراف ندارن.باید خیلی لباس بپوشی.و یا اینکه دیگه توی اتاق پشتت رو به در بکنی شاید واست کمتر پرت بشه.بازم میگم یه وقت ناراحت نشی برای ایده پشت بام.همیشه موفق باشی

----------


## MOZHGANI

> سلام.ناراحت نشی اینو میگم،چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه بری پشت بوم.اگه مشکلی نداری.یعنی خانه های دیگه روی خانه شما اشراف ندارن.باید خیلی لباس بپوشی.و یا اینکه دیگه توی اتاق پشتت رو به در بکنی شاید واست کمتر پرت بشه.بازم میگم یه وقت ناراحت نشی برای ایده پشت بام.همیشه موفق باشی


نه چرا ناراحت شم‌‌!!راستش خداروشکر داره کارم درست میشه از طریق همین انجمن..

----------


## Zarax

> هرکی بهتون گفت بهونه میارید تحویلش نگیرید مشکل شما واقعا مشکله!
> از این کتابخونه های خصوصی نمیتونید برید؟هزینه یک سالش شاید نزدیک ۱۰۰ ۲۰۰ بشه ولی میارزه
> تا ساعت بیشتری هم بازن(توشهرما تا ۱۰ ۱۱ بازن)


چه قدررر كتابخونه هاي خصوصي شما خوب ميگيرن همون پانسيون حساب ميشه ديگه؟يكيشون اينجا سال ١٤ ميليون ميگيره چه قدر تفاوت

----------


## maryam13

> چه قدررر كتابخونه هاي خصوصي شما خوب ميگيرن همون پانسيون حساب ميشه ديگه؟يكيشون اينجا سال ١٤ ميليون ميگيره چه قدر تفاوت


۱۴میلون اگه یه خونه هم کرایه کنی ارزون تر در نمیاد ?

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام.ناراحت نشی اینو میگم،چیزی که به ذهن من میرسه بری پشت بوم.اگه مشکلی نداری.یعنی خانه های دیگه روی خانه شما اشراف ندارن.باید خیلی لباس بپوشی.و یا اینکه دیگه توی اتاق پشتت رو به در بکنی شاید واست کمتر پرت بشه.بازم میگم یه وقت ناراحت نشی برای ایده پشت بام.همیشه موفق باشی





> نه چرا ناراحت شم‌‌!!راستش خداروشکر داره کارم درست میشه از طریق همین انجمن..


منم موافقم با این کار . اگه بتونی با یه چادر و یه سیستم گرمایشی درپیت تو پشت بوم بخونی خیلی خوبه ... 
یا اصلن اونجایی که راه داره به پشت بوم ...

----------


## mina_77

امان از خانواده
اماااان
ببین مدرسه رو ول کن 
از صبح برو کتابخونه تا 5-6
درسای مدرسه رو خودت بشین بخون 
این یک راهه
اگر هم نری مدرسه یاد نمیگیری و نمیتونی خودت بخونی 
کامل مدرسه رو برو 
فقط پیش بخون 
سال بعد از صبح تا عصر برو کتابخونه 
امیدوارم مشکلاتت حل شه و نیازی به راه حل های پیش پا افتاده ی من نباشه دوستم

----------


## maryam13

> منم موافقم با این کار . اگه بتونی با یه چادر و یه سیستم گرمایشی درپیت تو پشت بوم بخونی خیلی خوبه ... 
> یا اصلن اونجایی که راه داره به پشت بوم ...


بنده خدا خونشون شماله فک کنم اونجا بارون بیاد ............

----------


## ehsan7777777

*انصافا وقتی که آدم قصه افرادی مثل شما رو که واقعی واقعی هستین ، می بینه یا میشنوه ، از خودش شرمنده می شه ... 
چقدر خوبه که تو این دنیا آدمایی با عرضه و با جنمی مثل شما هستن ... 
واقعا بعضی هامون با این همه امکاناتی که کم و بیش داریم ، به خاطر کم کاری و تنبلی هامون باید شرمنده باشیم ... 

قومی به جد و جهد گرفتند زلف یار (زلف یار در این جا استعاره از کنکور هست ... )

قومی دگر حواله به تقدیر می کنند ...*

----------


## dr.amin

به هیچ وجه شب بیدار نمون بعد یه مدت دیگه مغزت نمیکشه ببین راهی نیست بری روستا پیش مامان بزرگت زندگی کنی؟با آرامش میتونی درستو بخونی مدرسه هم ول کن.باور کن من که غیر انتفاعی هستمم از خیلی معلمام راضی نیستم و تا جایی که بشه نمیرم مدرسه.یه درسنامه خوب بگیر خودت بخون.سعی کن مشکلتو با معلم ها و مدیر مدرستون هم در میون بزاری شاید بتونن کمکت کنن(علی الخصوص مدیر برای اینکه نری مدرسه).حتما با قلمچی تهران(شعبه مرکزی) تماس بگیر و مشکلتو بگو.میتونه خیلی کمکت کنه

----------


## marzie_

ببین تنها راهش اینه که با خانوادت جدی صحبت کنی و بگی که امسال میخوای واقعا بخونی و کاری به کارت نداشته باشن (به حالت دستوری بهشون نگو یه جور ترحم آمیز بگو) بعدشم اگر صدا اذیتت میکنه گوش گیر بگیر و سعی کن تحت هیچ شرایطی درس خوندنتو قطع نکنی (کم کم عادت میکنی اگه بهش بی توجه باشی اما الان چون حساس شدی حتی یه صدای کوچیک هم عصبانیت میکنه) با رفت و آمدا به اتاقت کنار بیا و سعی کن هیچ واکنشی به حضورشون توی اتاق نشون ندی کم کم هم اونا عادت میکنن که به تو چیزی نگن هم خودت به رفت و آمدا و سرو صداها عادت میکنی خونه ما هم سرو صدا زیاده اما پذیرفتمو حتی وقتی خیلی هم صدا و رفت آمد باشه درسو قطع نمیکنم و عادت کردم و میگم خب اینم شرایط منه باید بپذیرمو کنار بیام

----------


## marzie_

به نظرم فکر حمومو و پشت بومم کامل از سرت بیرون کن چون تو شمال زندگی میکنی اصلا نمیشه مخصوصا الان .مریض میشی

----------


## DR.del

سلام 
من مشکلتون رو خوندم این مشکل رو شاید افراد زیادی داشته باشن ولی خب میشه حلش کرد
ببین خانوم محترم من تنها راه حلی که به نظرم میرسه اینه که شما بشینی تا یه تایمی تو همون مدرسه تون درس بخونی این مشکل رو اگه با مدیر مدرسه تون در میون بزار ممکنه قبول کنه چون بالاخره دانش آموز ممتاز مدرسه هستین و همچنین اون مدرسه سرایدار داره تا یه تایمی بزارن بمونین تو همون کلاستون یا کتابخونه و حتی نمازخونه  مدرسه بخونین خیلی عالی میشه بعد که درستون تموم شد به سرایدار میگین در مدرسه رو باز کنه و برین بیرون
اگه هم مدیر مدرسه قبول نکرد یه پرینت از کارنامه و تراز و کلن هرچی که هست بگیرین پاشین برین آموزش پرورش شهرستان بگین من این مشکل رو دارم دانش اموز خوبی هم هستم اگه میشه یه نامه ای چیزی بدین ببرم برای مدیر مدرسمون تا قبول کنه بالاخره یجوری این برنامه رو پیاده کنین چون بنظر من بهرین راه حل همینه

واقا آدم نارحت میشه افرادی مثل شما هستن که میخوان به جایی برسن اما شرایطشو ندارن

موفق باشین.

----------


## lime

دوست عزیز این مشکل همه هست و طبیعیه..چون هیچ کس جای تو نیست که تو رو درک کنه..من خودم خانواده فرهنگی و از لحاظ مالی خوبی داشتم ولی بازم سال کنکور مشکلات داشتم..تو الان درس میخونی بعد میری بیرون از خونه توقع نداشته باش همه درک کنن خسته ای و بهت بگن خسته نباشی..هر کسی به فکر خودشه.  با غر زدن هم چیزی درست نمیشه..با خانوادت صحبت کن..نشد یه واسطه قرار بده..امیدوارم حل شه مشکلت.هر چند مشکل خاصی نیست.نگران نباش.همیشه هم یادت باشه دنیا بزرگتر از این حرفاست.کنکورم همه چیز نیست.

----------


## RGA

ببین ، گفتم بهانه میاری شاید لج آدم رو در بیاره.ولی از شما بدتر هم هست ...خودم ! یه چیزی میگم ناراحت نشی...تراز 4000 چیزی معادل نمره ی صفر در امتحانات میباشد ! من که پارسال خیلی ضعیف بودم و همیشه هم به آزمون نمی‌رسیدم ترازم پنج هزار به بالا بود.بین پنج و سیصد تا هفتصد.

----------


## RGA

شما فقط مشکلت بی جایی نیست...اول مشکلات اصلی تر رو حل کن...من حتی امسال نتونستم آزمون ثبت نام کنم که خودمو محک بزنم...بار زندگی هم رو دوشمه.خب همینه دیگه...از آیینه بپرس نام نجات دهنده ات را...چه میشه کرد ..یکی را داده ای صد گونه نعمت،یکی را قرص نان،آلوده در خون ! دومیش ماییم !

----------


## RGA

البته فکر کنم شعر را زیاد درست ننوشتم ! به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید !

----------


## Amir Mojtaba

از راه های بچه ها استفاده کن . و هر راهی که ب ذهن خودت میرسه. و در نهایت اگر نشد ، با همین اوضاع درس بخون ناچارا! راندمانت میاد پایین ولی اگه انرژیتو حفظ کن بالاخره راندمانت از بقیه بالاتر خواهد بود با توجه ب استعدادی که داری. سخته ولی تلاش کن.

----------


## Zarax

> ۱۴میلون اگه یه خونه هم کرایه کنی ارزون تر در نمیاد ?


تهران ديگه با اين پولا نميشه هيچ كاري كرد :Yahoo (20): ماشالا اينقدر كه وضع اقتصادي عاليه

----------


## Zarax

دوست عزيزم از ته قلبم ميخوام كه مشكلت حل شه و با شادي قبوليت ما هم شاد كني :Yahoo (8):

----------


## konkor-82

> بچه ها واقعاااااا مشکل بزرگی دارم..هیچ جایی واسه درس خوندن ندارم..خونمون ۴۰ متر زیربناشه یعنی یدونه اتاق خواب داریم که بشه توش درس خوند که ۹ متره با کلی وسایل داخلش..اصلا با این اندازه شم کار ندارما ولی بدیش اینه این اتاق واسه همه هست و هزار بار رفت و امد میشه توش و هی منو صدا میزنن بیا اینکار رو کن و..یا اگه کارم نداشته باشن میان تو اتاق و کلا منو از درس میزنن..بخدا کلافه شدم..میخواستم برم کتابخونه ولی من ساعت ۳ بعد ازظهر از مدرسه برمیگردم و کتابخونه تا ساعت ۵ یا ۶ باز هستش و عملا هیچی نمیشه تو دوساعت خوند..هیچ فامیلی هم نیست که بخوام برم خونشون..اگه پسر بودم حتی تو خیابون هم درس میخوندم ولی..من دانش اموز شاگرد اول مدرسه نمونه دولتی بودم..تو ازمونا جزو نفرات اول بودم اما حالا دارم تو همه چیز افت میکنم..همه میگن بهونه میاری ولی بخدا بهونه نیس..میدونم نبتید قسم بخورم ولی چون از خودم مطمئنم که میگم بهونه نمیارم..باورتون نمیشه خیلی انگیره درس خوندن دارم ولی تا شروع میکنم نمیذارن  درس بخونم و هرچی بهشون میگم بذارین درس بخونم چندماه دیگه که کنکورمو دادم مطمئنم ننتیجه خوبی میارم و کلا وضع زندگیمونو عوض میکنم ولی میگن تو اگه بخوای هر شغلی داشته باشی واسه خودت داری و درس خوندنت هیچ سودی واسه ما نداره!!!فکر کنین از این جمله بدتر چی میتونه باشه که بهت بگن..
> نمیخوام از خودم تعریف کنم ولی میدونم طبق نتایج ازمونا که ترازم رو شش هزاره میتونم حداقل یه رشته خوب قبول شم اما الان دو هفته س با این وضعیت نتونستم درس بخونم..اونا هم میگن ول کن درسو..مدیر مدرسه هم یه خبری نمیگیری که بگه خانم فلانی تو که همیشه از بیست نمره بیست بود چرا الان یک از ده میگیری یا تو که ترازت شش هزار و خورده ای بود چرا الان ۴۰۰۰ میشی..میدونم شما کاری نمیتونین بگنین وای واقعا نیاز بود اینا رو به یکی که واقعا به حرفام گوش کنه و علیه م گارد نگیره بگم..واقعا یعنی باید درسو ول کنم؟؟ لعنت به هرچی بی عدالتی اموزشیه



سلام خدمت ابجی گلم
همیشه موفقیت در محدودیت بدست میاد پس فقط به هدفت فکر کن.
اگر با سر و صدا نمیتونی درس بخونی توی گوشت یه چیزی فرو کن تا راحتتردرس بخونی یا اگر مواقعی که سر و صدا زیاد درسهای حفظی مثله زیست نخون و بیشتر دروسی مثله ریاضی و فیزیک بخون.
از همکلاسیهات کمک بگیرشاید یکی جایی سراغ داشته باشه
 ببین میتونی یه جای شبانه روزی مانند خوابگاه دانشگاهی،کتابخونه ای ....پیدا کنی یا نه؟؟؟
ما یه فامیلی داشتیم تهران وقتی بچه هاش کنکور داشت یادمه مهمونهاشو دنبال میکرد و فضا را خیلی خوب برای بچه هاش مهیا میکرد(الان همه بچه هاش دکتر هستند) 
بعضی از والدین نمیدونم چرا با آینده بچه هاشون بازی میکنند.....
ساعات خوابت را کم کم به روزی4 ساعت برسان و بیشتر شب درس بخوان و مدرسه لالا کن(فقط به هدفت فکر کن)
اگر کمک خواستی اسم منطقه خودت را برام پیام خصوصی کن تا ببینم کسی هست بتونه کمک کنه
موفق باشی انشاللههههه

----------


## mahTEn

قبلا چطور درس میخوندی ک شاگرد اول بودی و همه نمراتت بیست بود؟!!الانم همونجوری لخون
ی ویژگی بدی ک همه ی کنکوریا داریم اینه ک مشکلاتی ک قبلانم بوده و برامون چندن مهم نبوده یهو زمان کنکور واسم مهم میشه طوریکه تا اون مشکلو حل نکنیم اصن نمیتونیم درس بخونیم حالا جالب اینجاس قبلا با همون مشکلات خیلی خوب میخوندیما اما الان نمیتونیم !!

بنظر من ی مقداری داری بهونه میاری ..داری درس نخوندنتو اینجوری توجیح میکنی اتفاقا جوری توجیح میکنی ک خیلیم "بنظر" منطقی میاد!ولی یکم ک با خودت فک کنی میبینی درواقع همش بهونس بعد ی مدت ک ببینن شما تو درس خوندنتون مصمم هستید خودشونم دست از کاراشون ک برمیدارن هیچ تازه کمکتونم میکنن
درمورد خانوادتونم شما کاری بهشون نداشته باشید و فقط درستونو بخونید تو همون اتاقه ک گفتید خودشون

----------

